# Best way to remove hair off carpet?



## Marijello (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm wondering if you have any tricks regarding vacumming hair off the carpet? It doesn't matter how many times I vacumm, there's always hair everywhere! I guess my dogs are shedding or something, but I hate it when I'm wearing dark clothes and there's blonde hair everywhere. :doh: I've tried the carpet powder that supposely makes this easier, but not really. 
Thanks!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Marijello said:


> I'm wondering if you have any tricks regarding vacumming hair off the carpet? It doesn't matter how many times I vacumm, there's always hair everywhere! I guess my dogs are shedding or something, but I hate it when I'm wearing dark clothes and there's blonde hair everywhere. :doh: I've tried the carpet powder that supposely makes this easier, but not really.
> Thanks!


Buy a Dyson Vacuum. There is nothing like it. They'll pick up the carpet if it is not nailed down (LOL). They make a special "pet" model which is different from the regular one.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Kirby's are good too. Lexie is shedding more than usual. 

OMG I love the dog with the duck!! I'll be sure to let my husband see that picture. He swears that Lexie wouldn't be a good duck dog.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

i think black pants would work well too. They do wonders for collecting hair


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Kirby's are good too. Lexie is shedding more than usual.
> OMG I love the dog with the duck!! I'll be sure to let my husband see that picture. He swears that Lexie wouldn't be a good duck dog.


They generally won't handle a duck until you train them to do it. Some people call it forcing  That's a picture of Margo. She loves field work. 
My apologies for hijacking the thread!


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Buy a Dyson Vacuum. There is nothing like it. They'll pick up the carpet if it is not nailed down (LOL). They make a special "pet" model which is different from the regular one.


I have the "pet" Dyson, its great! Until I got Bailey I didn't realise how good it was - I have a cream carpet (not practical with Bailey I know) and even dried in mud comes out. I really would recommend it.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Isn't it a Dyson Animal you would get? I don't think we can get them here in Canada. Does anyone know for sure.

I use a Filter Queen. Good vacuum but lousy for the furniture or stairs. I have to use the dog's wire brush on the stairs.


----------



## Cassey (Sep 9, 2005)

Hair!!! Casseys hair is very fine unlike our first golden. When we brush her nothing seems to come off but looking at my carpet, clothes, walls, everywhere there is hair. I have a filter queen and yes it works well but I often use a rubber broom that I got at a craft show about 10 years ago and it works really well. I just need to find another one!!!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Rubber Broom?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LauraEyes2 said:


> i think black pants would work well too. They do wonders for collecting hair


Ain't that the truth.....


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

LauraEyes2 said:


> i think black pants would work well too. They do wonders for collecting hair


Loved it.

We have just a WindTunnel vacuum and as long as I vacuum once a week things seem under control. I've started putting blankets on the sofas also, it looks tacky but I can whisk them off when company comes instead of worrying about hair on the sofas. If we want to sit down <and wearing black pants, ha!> we just fold back the blanket from a cushion and sit. If I'm just hanging out in the evening and dont' care about the dog hair I just sit on the blanket. I also like that it protects from dog drool <its so funny to me they drool in their sleep, now that's a sound sleep!> and chewing on their bones/rawhides. Ours are allowed on the furniture so I just try to keep the damage under control.

Most of the hair I see wrapped around our vacuum wheel is us three girls in the household, not the dogs.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Last Christmas I received a Eureka Bagless...and it has helped me fully understand the hair situation. In the past..with my old vacuum which has a bag you empty occassionally I had a problem with vacuum motivation. I detested vacuuming.

My living room is extremely small...maybe 6 x 14 is vacuumable. I vacuum that tiny space and empty 2 to 3 cups of packed hair and filth. Everyday. Its hair I don't see. The vacuum is light plastic, a sweeper actuallly, and I vacuum my couch cushions. Unbelievable what I dispose of. Daily. ANd Lucky isn't really at the shedding stage. This is the unseen stuff. I vacuum until nothing is on the filter. But the next day...2 to 3 cups of hair from that tiny space.

I'm a vacuum freak now.


----------



## PoconoPup (Jul 15, 2005)

I vacuum the entire lower level of my home every day. Probably could do it 2 or 3 times a day because by bed time it looks like it was never done!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Last Christmas I received a Eureka Bagless...and it has helped me fully understand the hair situation.


My wife swears she'll never go bagless again. I like it, but for some reason, she hates the way it works. 

When we vacuum, there's always a lot of Samson hair....and that's the one thing she was worried about with getting Samson. So I do my best to brush him a lot, and keep the living room vacuumed.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

mojosmum said:


> Isn't it a Dyson Animal you would get? I don't think we can get them here in Canada. Does anyone know for sure.
> I use a Filter Queen. Good vacuum but lousy for the furniture or stairs. I have to use the dog's wire brush on the stairs.


You can probably get one at sears.com.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Dyson is sooo wonderful! Best we have ever owned!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I never heard of a Dyson until on here.. then of a sudden, I see a commercial on tv about them last night. I am going to look at them.
According to their web site, Sears and Lowes has them locally.


----------



## Marijello (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you so much to all for the replies. I guess I'll check on the Dyson and try to vaccum more often! thanks!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

greg bell said:


> I never heard of a Dyson until on here.. then of a sudden, I see a commercial on tv about them last night. I am going to look at them.
> According to their web site, Sears and Lowes has them locally.


We used to go through two or three Kenmore vacuums a year. The Dyson is still going strong after a year. You really need to be careful on area rugs, because it will lift them right up. Dyson's tech support helped me remove a gasket which eliminated that problem.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

mojosmum said:


> Isn't it a Dyson Animal you would get? I don't think we can get them here in Canada. Does anyone know for sure.


It looks like you can order them directly from the site:

http://www.dyson.com/range/feature_frame.asp?model=DC14-ANIMAL&sinavtype=menu

I am definitely thinking about getting one, based on all your recommendations. My vacuum now just does not get all the hair, not to mention it gets clogged with hair, and I have pull it out to get the vacuum going again. Woody is shedding so much right now, I really feel like I just can't get a handle on it. Hopefully this will help!

Vrocco, I too have been admiring your picture. Beautiful dog--it is great to see them doing what they were bred to do.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Beige carpet


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

MegB said:


> It looks like you can order them directly from the site:
> http://www.dyson.com/range/feature_frame.asp?model=DC14-ANIMAL&sinavtype=menu
> Vrocco, I too have been admiring your picture. Beautiful dog--it is great to see them doing what they were bred to do.


Thanks MegB. After one of our females has puppies, they tend to blow their coats, so we know what it is like to have a dog that sheds 
We both believe that a Golden Retriever can work and be true to the breed standard. The healthy multipurpose dog is the goal we are working towards. Many of our dogs work both in the ring and the field.
Watch for Margo to have her JH and WC this year. Although she is expecting puppies right now, she will soon be in the field again.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

the one dog i know about that is really toward the top in both is a dog up in canada that is a canadian field champion and has several points in the show ring.. 
it seems it is really hard to breed for all the traits you would like to have..
my first dog was out of a dual champion.. 
we have some show folks that train with us some and I admire their effort..but there sure is a lot if difference in the drive they have vs our field dogs.. 
JH or WC is about it.. there is one that could probably do SH work, but according to the owner, she will probably not be real successful in the show ring..


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

One sure way to get ALL the dog hair off the carpet is to totally dress in black and lay down on the floor. Every hair will automatically jump right onto your clothing.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I started to "sweep" the dogs with Cheena. It took a bit of time, but I am now able to suck the fur right off the dog using an attachment from the sweeper. I just got soooo tired of hair on the floor I thought I would bypass that mess completly!! Now, all three of the dogs just stand there and wait for me to be done. There is one downside, the cat is not to happy with my idea.


----------



## Cassey (Sep 9, 2005)

LauraEyes2 said:


> Rubber Broom?


Yes it is a rubber broom. It has short "bristles", 4 rows of them. I saw a broom similar in the Sears catalogue, in the middle section and I should have tried it. I bought 2 of these rubber brooms about 10 yrs ago and they are both still going. They broom on carpet and on all floors and pick up more hair than any other broom I have ever used.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Cassey said:


> Yes it is a rubber broom. It has short "bristles", 4 rows of them. I saw a broom similar in the Sears catalogue, in the middle section and I should have tried it. I bought 2 of these rubber brooms about 10 yrs ago and they are both still going. They broom on carpet and on all floors and pick up more hair than any other broom I have ever used.


My sister got one of these for Christmas, and she swears by it.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> Beige carpet


I agree.....if you can't see the hair, it ain't there. Right?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

saw this on another forum..have not personally tried it..

Mix 4 parts water with 1 part liquid fabric softener - spray carpet - let stand for a minute or two - vacuum away. 

The fabric softener reduces the static caused by the vacuum brushes rubbing on the carpet. Thus, the dog hair won't bunch up on the brushes and your vacuum won't tend to "bulldoze" the clumps of hair around.


----------



## GoldenSadie (Mar 24, 2006)

go to your local barber and ask them where they get their clippers from...just kidding.. it's a great question and i'm glad that you asked it for me Marijello.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I got a rubber broom at a home show a few yrs back. It takes some time but it really does the job. The best part is you can sweep any floor with it. Carpet, tile, hardwood, you name it, it sweeps it.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

The Dyson Vacuum - Model DC14 is $650 in Canada - LOL


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't have the best vaccuum but if I change bags often it picks up the days layer of shedded hair . I vaccum and then get on my hands and knees and inspect. If I still see hair, a new bag goes in.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We have a Eureka - The Boss Vac and I find it works very well in our house...We bought it at Wal-Mart for $60.

Even though these Dyson Vacs kick butt that will be the day I go out and spend $500-$700 on a Vacuum.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Duct tape.

When all else fails--duct tape to the rescue.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

njb said:


> Duct tape.
> When all else fails--duct tape to the rescue.


Funny you say that. I just used my sticky lint roller over the back of my chair where it seemed to be growing dog hair......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh I have it down to a whole system---take about 5 foot long pieces of duct tape--layer them so to make make a square ...press down--pull up--repeat. When covered in hair--discard. lol

A supersized sticky lint roller would be good invention! Would need a broom handle...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wet paper towels(actually damp) work wonders on furniture. I just chase the "tumbleweeds" around on my vinyl floors with a broom and Dustbuster.LOL


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I went to a cleaning company supply shop and got a carpet rake. It's basically like a short bristle broom with a long handle. I "rake" the carpet with that first and it collects so much hair and also makes all the carpet fibers stand up straight so that stuff comes out easier when I vacuum. I just have a regular ol' Hoover vacuum, but the carpet rake/vacuum combo works really well for me. -Stephanie


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

I just recently got a Dyson Animal after wearing out my windtunnel. I was shocked to see what I got out of my carpet with the Dyson after having vaccumed only a day before. I swear by that Dyson--expensive, but worth it in my "allergic" opinion... 

FYI--I got mine for 20% off with a Bed, Bath & Beyond coupon. Actually got it at Linens & Things because they honor BB&B coupons.

Now Dyson has a hand-held unit that looks like a leaf blower for $150.

Dyson US - Dyson Root 6™


----------



## photogman (Nov 7, 2006)

After owning 4 goldens, the best thing I can recommend is just vacuum, vacuum, vacuum. However, when it comes to vehicles, that is a different story: the very best way to get rid of dog hair in a vehicle is put on a playtex rubber glove and wipe the hair out using a lot of pressure. After a short time, I had to get a thicker, heavier rubber glove, because in short time I wore out a hole in the finger of the playtex glove. I have not found a better way to get rid of hair in a vehicle though.


----------

